# Walt's Hobby Syracuse, NY



## Joejo (Sep 29, 2011)

We were so unhappy with the handeling of the 2 so called adults that were fighting and swearing at the race track on Tuesday night. Why the guy calling the race didn't stop it and throw them two out of there I don't know. Two other racers had to take it upon them selves, put them selves in harms way to stop the BS. One of the guys fighting, Ralph who is an employee of Walt's Hobby, was swearing at one of the other racers Ken and tried to stomp on his truck as it went by. I understand why he was mad at Ken because Ken was purposly wrecking people and telling everyone, I don't give a F--k. Not very perfessional reaction Ralph. Every race we watched that night Ken was in, he purposly wrecked other people and made a big joke about it. Nice, guys were telling us that Ken comes there all smoked up and drunk all the time and has been talked to about it before. I for one will never allow my son back in Walt's Hobby to be subjected to the language, poor sportsmanship, and lack of professionalism that was displayed by these two racers and employees. Why would the race anouncer let this go on. Racing isn't cheap. Maybe Walt's pays Ken to break peoples stuff so he can sell parts. I don't know. I'm just disgusted with every thing we saw that night. There were many racers, ladies and children there to whitness all that I have said.


----------



## hellfire1970 (Sep 29, 2011)

*walts*

Please don't hold Walts hobby responsible for a few bad eggs. Sometimes racers get a little heated and say things that should not be said. The racers in question were spoke with and this type of thing will not happen again. Todd F handle the problem quickly and got everything back under control. sorry this happened in front of your childern.


----------



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Response To What Happened*

Resolved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joejo (Sep 29, 2011)

*Walt's Hobby*

First of all Todd, I'm not hiding behind a screen, this is free speach. And second of all this isn't the first time I understand for Ralph, I heard one night in his being upset, he threw his race car and almost hit one of the racers wifes. I'm am sorry what I said about Ken wrecking people for Walt's, but what is up with that. That crap doesn't go on endlessly else wheres. The race anouncer stops that stuff. Wether he's paid or not! I will stop in and see you on this matter, but untill I am sure of whats going on there, my kids won't be there.


----------



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

Please dont hold Walts or anyone working there responsible for what happened and dont take the fun of rc away from your son because of this.Todd and everyone at walts do there best to keep everything fun but that got out of hand very quickly. I have raced there numerous times and never have i seen anything like that.I was one of the other guys racing that class and feel ashamed that your son heard that language from grown ups.As for the race announcer, he is a great guy that was trying to get it under control, but he is not a employee. It may have not seemed like it but there was a great amount of confusion between those two and other racers on just how insane that was (i know ,i was standing right next to them) .Please just call Walts and talk to todd or bruce and you will see how much they care about keeping the tracka fun place for kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4U Racing (Sep 29, 2011)

*Walts Hobbies*

I normally don't get involved with these forums but I have to say my piece. I've been around Walts for a long time and they are good people. I was there on Tuesday evening when this all went down. I was one of they guys that yelled out to watch your language. I don't want to hear it either. It happened, it was most unfortunate that all the women and children had to hear it but it happened. If Todd says he handled it, then it is done. Todd and believe it or not Ralph and Ken would be the first ones to help you if you or your son had a problem or needed it. I think you will find it really is a good place to race. Tuesday nights for some reason seem to be a little more competitive and crazy at times. Maybe Saturday would be a better fit. I don't want to sound like I agree with what went on because it shouldn't have but Saturday seems like a more relaxed bunch. That may be an option too. Give it a nother try. 

Brian


----------

